# Second vehicle??



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

If in Mexico on an FM2 or FM3 and with an accompanying foreign-plated vehicle, is there any impediment to buying, in Mexico, a second vehicle, one which would of course be totally "Mexican" (Mexican title, Mexican insurance, etc.)? One would then have two vehicles simultaneously, the foreign-plated one and the Mexican one.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is not a problem at all. In fact, we have a US plated car that we brought with us in 2001 and a Jalisco plated 2007 Smart Car that we bought in Guadalajara. Insurance and taxes are much more on a newer Mexican car, so be prepared for that.


----------

